
How to Mount Your Google Drive on Linux with Google-Drive-ocamlfuse - rbanffy
http://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-mount-your-google-drive-on-linux-with-google-drive-ocamlfuse/?ftag=COS-05-10aaa0g&utm_campaign=trueAnthem:+Trending+Content&utm_content=59885c1e04d3010d885df6d6&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=twitter
======
willtim
This looks great. And being written in OCaml, it probably has less bugs than
the official clients do.

------
muterad_murilax
Is it possible to mount several "drives" (different Google accounts) at the
same time?

